# Human Flaying Drone For Snowboarding



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Times sure have changed. Looks like he could die if he wasn't able to hold on when he was way up in the air.....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

If that thing hits somebody, your typo will become prophetic!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

deagol said:


> Times sure have changed. Looks like he could die if he wasn't able to hold on when he was way up in the air.....


He wears an harness.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

KIRKRIDER said:


> He wears an harness.


I must have missed that even after looking for one..
That drone must cost a fortune.


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

Deacon said:


> If that thing hits somebody, your typo will become prophetic!


Came here for gore… leaving disappointed, but entertained.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

deagol said:


> I must have missed that even after looking for one..
> That drone must cost a fortune.


I read about it in another piece. Can't see it either. 

Snowboarding Santa flies through air pulled by a drone


----------

